# My current foster boy - Gatlin



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

Oh I saw Gatlin on the other site. Oh hes come along way he looks wonderfull & is filling out great. what a turn around to what he was. So glad he got through his heartworm ok. He looks Golden to me.

What a great job you have done Thank you. I hope he gets the perfect home.

well done 

PS .I just love that pict with his Tongue hanging out LOL. hes a very Handsome boy


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

can you say foster failure if he was mine..lol he is handsome


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

He's handsome.

Is he a field golden? He looks like it...


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy! Gotta love the red  
Looks all Golden to me.

Brittany


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks Golden to me! He sure is a great looking dog. Thank you for fostering this gorgeous boy!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

He looks like a Golden mixed with: Goodlookin', handsome, and maybe some cute....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Melissa, Gatlin looks wonderful. What a transformation. He sure looks like one happy fellow. He looks all field golden to me. Are we sure that this is not going to be a case of Failed Foster 101?? He is a sweetie. Love the photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is absolutely gorgeous! He looks 100% Golden to me, too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Melissa, Gatlin looks wonderful. What a transformation. He sure looks like one happy fellow. He looks all field golden to me. Are we sure that this is not going to be a case of Failed Foster 101?? He is a sweetie. Love the photos. Thanks for sharing.


You guys are so funny. No foster failure for Gatlin. He's way too hyper for me. He needs a very active family who keep him playing ball and running and walking a lot. He never settles down or relaxes and would chase a ball until he fell over from exhaustion. I can't keep up with him! He is the biggest goof ball too, he will bring you a ball, drop it in your lap and if you don't throw it he will bring another ball, then another one, I've ended up with 6 tennis balls in my lap when I wanted him to relax.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gatlin is a fine looking pup. Judging by the smile on his face you are doing a great job with him. He really knows how to strike a pose for the camera. If he doesn't fail as a foster I'm sure he isn't far from his forever home.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> You guys are so funny. No foster failure for Gatlin. He's way too hyper for me. He needs a very active family who keep him playing ball and running and walking a lot. He never settles down or relaxes and would chase a ball until he fell over from exhaustion. I can't keep up with him! He is the biggest goof ball too, he will bring you a ball, drop it in your lap and if you don't throw it he will bring another ball, then another one, I've ended up with 6 tennis balls in my lap when I wanted him to relax.


AHHHHH!!!! I dont know Melissa. LOL!!! He seems so happy where he is. LOL!!! Look at that face. Just what you need to keep you hopping, right??? LOL!!! :


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Melissa has a Chris at her house.: .. is he crazy about the pool too? (if you have one out).. I let Chris out to go potty and go to let them all back in 2 mins later and hes soaking wet... he ran and laid down in the kiddie pool.... he likes to get in the water bucket too... but hes totally ball crazy and has to have something in his mouth 24/7.... fun isnt it:doh: 

Hes so cute Melissa... and looks all golden to me! and looks so much better even after this short of time. Did you feed him just regular dog food or did you try the satin balls that they were talking about on chat??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No pool in my yard, and I haven't pulled out the kiddy pool yet. I didn't do the satin balls, but I did add hamburger, yogurt, cottage cheese, oatmeal, and our left overs to his meals. He's picking up weight well, so I'm leveling off the amount he eats now.

I've done alot of work on his coat with an undercoat rake, so he looks alot better. His top coat is still really dried out and brittle, it may take a while for it to grow in healthy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> AHHHHH!!!! I dont know Melissa. LOL!!! He seems so happy where he is. LOL!!! Look at that face. Just what you need to keep you hopping, right??? LOL!!! :


Hey, my doctor likes the fact that I'm losing weight! Chasing after these foster pups keeps does keep me hopping! I cheated in the picture, my son was holding a ball and pretending to throw it, hence the total attention for the picture.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Chris's coat is terrible. top coat in places is really dry... and hes really blowing his coat in places.. has a few bald spots.. thought it might be the start of hot spots but looks like hes just blowing coat... and not sure what to do to make it better... hopefully its going to improve now thats hes healthier and eating better! ugh... fun fun


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous and would be a perfect dog for flyball or agility!.It would be a failed foster,for me,no question asked!.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's gorgeous :smooch: and he looks all golden to me!!!! Does he like his steak _'well done'_ too?: How many dogs do you have at your house right now?!?!?

I just checked your rescue site. Beautiful dogs on there. I like this guy...Ragu...10 mo old.

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas 

There was another 1 yr old named Prego. I think someone had spaghetti sauce ont heir mind when they were thinking up names that day!!!LOL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You guys are so funny. No foster failure for Gatlin. He's way too hyper for me. He needs a very active family who keep him playing ball and running and walking a lot. He never settles down or relaxes and would chase a ball until he fell over from exhaustion. I can't keep up with him! He is the biggest goof ball too, he will bring you a ball, drop it in your lap and if you don't throw it he will bring another ball, then another one, I've ended up with 6 tennis balls in my lap when I wanted him to relax.


 
He sounds like my Liam. He will make a great addition to someone's family and I hope he finds one soon.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

He looks golden to me!

He's a handsome boy, I hope he gets adopted quickly...


----------

